# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Русские и россияне

## Scorpio

(Я почти уверен, что этот вопрос уже где-то здесь обсуждался, но даже если так есть смысл обсудить его по новой). 
Понятия "русский" и "россиянин". Как передать разницу между ними на английском (и, если уж на то пошло, на других языках)? Ведь, насколько я понимаю, "russian" может переводиться и так, и эдак? 
Как адекватно перевести фразу "Все, кто живет в России -- россияне, но не все из них -- русские?"

----------


## BETEP

> Как адекватно перевести фразу "Все, кто живет в России -- россияне, но не все из них -- русские?"

 На мой взгляд, чтобы правильно перевести надо правильно понять. Например, разве иностранные студенты, которые живут и учатся в России являются россиянами? В моём понимании россияне = граждане России = citizens of Russia, а если под словом имеется ввиду национальность, то русские = ethnic Russians. Разве я не прав?

----------


## bad manners

Можно сказать Russian subjects. По аналогии с British subjects. От этого, правда, отдаёт "империализмом". Говорить ethnic Russian нежелательно, потому что это вызывает ассоциации с племенами и тому подобным, и, что важнее, какую-то вторичность привносит.

----------


## Milanya1

> Можно сказать Russian subjects. По аналогии с British subjects.

 почему Russian subjects?
Россия не монархия и слово subject (поданный)не подходит. Лучше сказать Citizen of Russia (гражданин России)

----------


## bad manners

Я ведь написал "по аналогии". Дело в том, что даже сейчас есть "British citizens" и есть "British subjects", и различие обусловлено происхождением. Особенно в недавнем прошлом (лет тридцать назад, это ещё на памяти). Это не является полной аналогией "русский" - "россиянин", но, по-крайней мере, даёт представление о разнице. Russian/Russian citizen такого представления не дают, потому что считаются синонимами.

----------


## Артемида

> Понятия "русский" и "россиянин". Как передать разницу между ними на английском (и, если уж на то пошло, на других языках)? Ведь, насколько я понимаю, "russian" может переводиться и так, и эдак?

 единого ответа дать вообще нельзя, ведь всё зависит от контекста, например как ты переведёшь слово "Русь"? Конечно Russia, а слово russian может переводится и как "советский", в зависимости от того о каком времени идёт речь, для среднего носителя  английского языка  все кто жили в СССР - russians. Другое дело если ты переводишь историческую книгу, то здесь можно допускать и транслит, а в скобках давать более полное разъяснение. Очень часто я видела и _Rus_ и _Rossiyanin_

----------


## Scorpio

Спасибо всем. Как всегда, сколько людей, столько и мнений... Пожалуй, приемлимее всего вариант "россияне" -- "russians", а "русские" -- "ethnic russians".
Конечно, различие при этом как-то слегка затушевывается, но при переводе на другие языки этого, наверное, все равно не избежать. И так всегда приходится долго и муторно объяснять, что в России живут  
не только русские, но еще и совершенно не-русские.  ::

----------


## Neznaika

Все просто
Россиянин - это когда у тебя есть такая красненькая книжица выдаваемая МВД РФ паспорт сиречь...
Русский - как таковой национальности пожалуй и не существует потому что в историческом развитие множества раз происходило смешивание, растворение других национальностей... 
Но если попробовать подобрать более или менее приемлимое определение то ето восточный славянин ветвь русский ...
А так русским можно назвать любое лицо европиодного типа, которое говорит на русском и обладает советским правосознанием

----------


## Nixer

То есть, любой грузин по твоему рецепту оказывается русским.

----------


## Neznaika

нет только восточно-славянский!  :: 
а вообще чего в мире только не бывает

----------


## randir

В России никогда не было такого понятия как россиянин, придумали его в последнии годы либералы, но это полный идиотизм... Ведь даже в Великобритании не говорят же великобританцы ...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Русский - как таковой национальности пожалуй и не существует потому что в историческом развитие множества раз происходило смешивание, растворение других национальностей...

 Получается вообще национальностей не существует. Но это же не так. 
Этнос или национальность - это исторически сложившаяся группа людей, члены которой осознают общность друг с другом, обычно на основе полагаемых общего происхождения и генеалогии. Этническая принадлежность также характеризуется общими культурными, лингвистическими, религиозными, поведенческими или биологическими свойствами.  
(С) Вики 
Как же не существует?

----------


## kt_81

> Но если попробовать подобрать более или менее приемлимое определение то ето восточный славянин ветвь русский ...

 То есть, кто такие восточные славяне чётко определить можно, отличий хватает, а вот русских среди них - уже нет?  ::

----------


## randir

Neznaika, извините конечно но у вас явно русофобское высказывание...
Как таковые смешения были не такими частыми как обычно считается.. а так называемое татаро-монгольское нашествие в том виде и в том уровне ставится под сомнения...

----------


## Rtyom

Этой теме почти четыре года, Незнайка уже давно сюда не заглядывает.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Neznaika, извините конечно но у вас явно русофобское высказывание...
> Как таковые смешения были не такими частыми как обычно считается.. а так называемое татаро-монгольское нашествие в том виде и в том уровне ставится под сомнения...

 Генофонды и антропологические типы народов давно изучены и разложены по полочкам.

----------


## randir

> Генофонды и антропологические типы народов давно изучены и разложены по полочкам.

 И?

----------


## randir

"...Память о Подунавье долго жила на Руси. Один из первых летописцев,   рассказывая   о   расселении   славян,   в   качестве   их
прародины  указывал   Норик.   Позднее эта  земля  называлась Ругией,  Русью,   Рутенией,  и  на   ней,  судя  по  многим  источникам,   жило   племя   полян,   а   летописец   отождествил   «полян» и «русь», т. е. признал название «русь» вторым названием племени полян.
Современные ученые разошлись во мнениях. Скажем в самых общих чертах: В. В. Седов также считает полян русью, Б. А. Рыбаков производит русь от речки Рось, О. Н. Трубачев — от индо-арийцев Причерноморья.
Вообще отделить славянские племена от «руси» практически очень трудно. До сих пор сделать это никому не удалось, но было предложено несколько гипотез. Загадочно, например, отношение полян к своему названию «русь»: с одной стороны, киевский летописец, сам полянин по происхождению, называл полян «русью» («поляне яже ныне зовомая русь») (ПВЛ.— 1.— С. 25— 26), с другой — воспринимал это понятие как чужое и ошибочно относил его происхождение к варягам23: «от тех варяг прозвася русская земля» (там же.— С. 20).
Вопрос, от какой «руси» «прозвася русская земля», до сих пор вызывает много споров. С ним, в частности, тесно соприкасается «норманнская теория»24. Ее приверженцы считают, что название «русь» принесли скандинавы-варяги. Они же якобы были и основателями русской государственности. По мнению оппонентов норманизма, например современного историка А. Кузьмина, племя «русь» славянское, но жило в среде так называемых варягов-россов. В этом племени был свой княжеский род, от одного из представителей которого — от князя Гостомысла — и происходит Рюрик с братьями, призванные княжить на Руси.
Но как появилось племя «русь» на севере, если оно не скандинавское? Интересное рассуждение на эту тему находим у одного из первых русских историографов И. Елагина25: «Все древнейшие летописи наши предлагают происхождение русского народа от плодовитого скифского корня... В самые древнейшие времена жил между Хвалынским (Каспийским) и Черным морями, за хребтом Кавказских гор, на пространных степях, кочующий народ, россами называющийся. Россы придерживались реки, которую греки Оракс называли, а еще Рос, Рас, Араке и Арас. Задолго еще до
рождения Христа Спасителя /этот народ/, оставя прежнее жилище, пришел к морю Хвалынскому и даже до реки Волги распространил кочевья свои. Сей великой реке дали россы на память оставленного ими Аракса сокращенное наименование Ра, под которым в Птолемеевом землеописании Волгу находим... Отсюда пошли они в разные страны и, может, частью — к Западу, частью — к Северу. Сии последние названы Птолемеем порусами, ибо они держались Волги, тогда называемой Ра, что и учинит по Расе или Русе до ея вершины, по нынешнему землеописанию в Новгородском наместничестве находящейся. Первые, поселясь в юго-западной стороне, по местоположениям прозвались поляне, лютичи, радимичи, древляне, дреговичи, а последние под именем поруссов глубокого достигли севера и не прежде стали называться славянорусами, как по пришествию к озеру Ильменю и по созданию двух великих городов — Славянска и Русы»..." 
...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Генофонды и антропологические типы народов давно изучены и разложены по полочкам.   И?

 Спекулировать о каких-то смешениях/несмешениях нет нужды.

----------


## randir

Vincent Tailors, но спекулируют )))) Без доказательно основываясь только на косвенных уликах...

----------


## randir

А вся прчиина почему к русским мешают различные нации, опять же в прошлом.. ведь слово "россиянин" никогда не употреблялось в Российской империи... А во вторых сейчас любой кто приезжает из бывшего Советского Союза русский... будь то грузин, еврей, чеченец ...

----------

